# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  problèmes horaires et photos

## Juju'

Pas très important mais pourquoi RESCUE affiche tous mes messages du jour posté aux alentours de minuit alors que je n'ai pas posté avant 2h (du matin) ?
J'en profite pour caser une question "con" HS : est-ce normal que je ne puisse pas joindre de photos à mes sujets/posts avec la version mobile du site où c'est juste moi qui me débrouille mal ?
Bonne soirée/journée  ::

----------


## P'tite souris

Tu dois pas être sur le bon horaire dans ton profil. 

Il faut que tu ailles voir dans option date et heure de ton profil. 

Pour les photos, il me semble qu'il n'y pas possible de poster de photos depuis un mobile.

----------

